# [screen printers] How do you make more sales?



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

*On your screenprinting business*. Going door to door visiting businesses or on your website?

*On your pre-print line.* On your website or showing your merchandise to everybody on the street?

*Thanks.*


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: How do you make more sales?*

I got three words for you....."word of mouth"


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: How do you make more sales?*

Word of mouth has to start somewhere.


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: How do you make more sales?*

you are 100% correct!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a good place to start: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## stuli40802 (Jul 18, 2011)

WORD OF MOUTH is the best way. Strong reputation will generate busin ess.


----------

